# Solved: Slow Internet/Disconnections.



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm having problems with a wireless connection it will work for about half an hour sometimes, but is usually slow at times and will often disconnect for a while and takes quite a while to connect properly again.

Have Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Belkin N Wireless Router - F5D8233-4v3(01)
WEP security thing..

DW1525 (802.11n) WLAN PCIe Card
Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet

The wireless adaptor was recently changed which significantly improved the connection but it's still no where near as good as when it was wired, which I can't use anymore. 

Does any of this seem incompatible or something? Wasn't sure if it might be a problem with the router or the type of security being used?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Hi.Firstly a wired connection will almost always be superior to a wireless one.
Now,about your issue.
Has this always been a problem?
If not,what changed about the time it went South?Hardware/software ?
Here are some things to check:
First.Make sure that you do not have more than one wireless manager running at a time.Either that for the new wireless adapter,or the windows default manager but not both.Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services

Change the wireless channel being used by your router.1/6/11 in the US.
Update the firmware that your router is using to the most current available from the Belkin site.Your router user's guide will tell you how to do this.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, no it hasn't always been an issue really.. I had a Vista laptop that was also connected through wireless and the connection was perfect. Only been a problem with this computer.

Only networky type service I could see that was running was WLAN autoconfig that was running... but I wasn't too sure exactly what the services I'd need to look for would be called.

Thanks, I will try that, though I'm unsure if the guide is still here.  I'll try and find it though.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Any software/hardware changes about that time ?
I would look in the services again looking for a service that somewhere in it's name has the name of your new wireless card
DW1525 (802.11n) WLAN PCIe Card The vendor is Atheros.
Two wireless managers active at the same time can definitely cause your disruptions,though.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

No changes. 

And looking again I still didn't see any that had the adaptor name in it or broadcom.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Generally speaking,a new device will come with an install disc.Wireless networking adapters generally will install and activate their own managers,so that is for sure something to check.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, ok. Not sure if this changes what you mean but, the wiresless adaptor is the same as the one previously installed.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Let's do this.:
Look at the wireless adapter in device manager.Under driver.,note down the driver name and level or release #
Hold the Windows key and press R, then type devmgmt.msc

Please respond to all the following steps.
1.	Under Network adapters, please tell me all the devices listed.
2.	Are there any devices under Network adapters that have a red x displayed?
3.	Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow ? or ! displayed?

Now go to the wireless manager that you will find in services,follow the instructions below to get to services,(something like wlan. and disable it.If you still have wireless then two managers are running,if not re-enable what you disabled.
Then:
delete all wireless profile like so
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
•	Computer Browser
•	DHCP Client
•	DNS Client
•	Network Connections
•	Network Location Awareness
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
•	Server
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper
•	Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
•	WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
•	Workstation

Note: You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services.

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing. 
__________________


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Driver Provider: Atheros Communications Inc.
Driver Date: 23/10/2009
Driver Version 8.0.0.239

Also if I click on Driver Details below this it lists a second one from Microsoft... Provider: Microsoft Corporation File Version: 6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.00713-1255) 
If that makes a difference.

1. Under Network Adaptors only ones listed are Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet and also DW1525 (802.11n) WLAN PCIe Card.

2. No red X s

3. No I don't see any with any other symbols/colours.

I did disable the WLAN and it stopped all wireless, I couldn't access the internet.
Deleted the only profile and it disconnected.

All services listed were running and most automatic. Wireless Zero Configuration wasn't listed but I'm gussing that was because it's not XP? There was also a second 'Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator' which wasn't running, if important.

Edit: Checked the Event Log

These ones came up as warnings under the system log

Name resolution for the name dns.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Name resolution for the name isatap.Belkin timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded

Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet: The network link is down. Check to make sure the network cable is properly connected.

WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully stopped. 

Then many more with 'Name resolution for the name ______._______ timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.' and different website type things in place.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Great so we eliminated conflicting wireless managers.
So.let's move onto some other areas as posted in post#2:
Change the wireless channel being used by your router.1/6/11 in the US.
Update the firmware that your router is using to the most current available from the Belkin site.Your router user's guide will tell you how to do this.
Is the new wireless adapter,the same as the original adapter ?
Make and model of pc.Is it a Dell ? If so,what is the tag # on the bottom of the pc ?
And you deleted all wireless profiles ? And re-found and logged onto your wireless network.?


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah ok thanks, I can't try that till the morning, will do it then. 

And yeah the wireless adaptor is the same as original. 

Yeah, is a Dell, same one as in the little computer clicky thingy near my name, and you mean the Dell service tag?

Yes refound it and logged back into it to connect again.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Yes:Service tag #


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah ok, well it seems like it's fixed at the moment  After updating the router firmware, so yeah  Thank youu.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok:Great.I will keep track of this thread just in case you need some assistance.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Meh, ok it's gone back to being bad again after working perfectly for like 10 hours. =/

The service tag is 8SDHM4J


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Ok>Based on your service tag #,here is a link to the possible current driver for your pc.
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...4&osl=en&ServiceTag=8SDHM4J&catid=-1&impid=-1.
I would download/install in this order the drivers for
appropriate chipset
appropriate wireless network adapter.Which I guess would be the Atheros driver.
And if you wanted to do the ethernet connection,I would guess the Broadcom.
Also,let's take a look at networks around you and your signal strength.
Wifi test exe. Hint from Johnwill

Download and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspecto from
www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
on the problem machine. Post a screen shot of the main screen here.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button 
to upload it here.

Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok thanks I tried installing the wireless network adaptor one.

Will try and get the Xirrus thing to download, keeps cutting out half way through at the moment =/


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Don't forget the chipset driver first.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, I didn't see one that seemed to apply to my computer? So didn't do anything.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

There are two there.Needs to be matched to your motherboard spec.They both could apply to your service tag # but are mother board specific I believe


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, how do I find out the mother board type?

And here's the Xirrus thing.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

What I might do is,write down the two chipset specs and id.
Then go to device manager and look at cpu or might be an entry for m/b and see if it matches what you have copied down.
Or you could download the free version of this system info for windows tool and run it,look at the motherboard specs and see if anything there matches what you wrote down.
http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html
Basically it could be either in your specific desktop.Just got to know which one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your network is very weak, and it's competing with other networks on channel 6. I'd move the router's channel to channel 1 and also consider some range extending measures.

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

I downloaded the thing from the link and under Mother board there was 

Property Value
Manufacturer Dell Inc.
Model 0T568R
Version A00
Serial Number ..CN736049BH0074.

North Bridge Intel Havendale/Clarkdale Host Bridge Revision 12
South Bridge Intel H57 Revision 12

CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz
Cpu Socket Socket 1156 LGA

System Slots 4 PCI

Memory Summary 
Maximum Capacity 16384 MBytes
Memory Slots 4
Error Correction None

Warning! Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed

Only thing that matches is the 'H57' but the one listed on the dell website is an Ibex Peak H57 Chipset?


Ah ok thanks for the links, I'll try and change the channel now.

oooh, and since changing the channel it already seems a little better. Hopefully will stay that way this time..  Thanks, again.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I'd go with this one:
Only thing that matches is the 'H57' but the one listed on the dell website is an Ibex Peak H57 Chipset?


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Should I still try and do that now? it seems to be working OK at the moment, so would it be better to wait and see if it carries on well or just update it anyway?

And if I do install it is there anyway in particular that I need to do it, or can I just run it from the downloads? Sorry if that's a dumb question. And thanks.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Well.Old techy saying."If it ain't broke.don't fix it"
I'd wait.
And fyi: On the first page referenced in the Dell link above,it has an option"driver install instruction"
Looks pretty complete as to things to do to download and install.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah well it seems to stay connected, smallish sites load perfectly fine but the heavier sites seem to not always load so well..

Plus it did disconnect again last night when I was using youtube.. same website/video I was on when it disconnected the night before, might just be a coincidence but yeah, seemed odd =/ Just needed the channel changing a couple of times to get it to connect again. So I don't get whats going on...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

It might be interesting to see a dsl reports output to see if we are losing packets.

First off, connect one computer directly to the modem (power cycle the modem after changing the connection), and do this.

Register at www.dslreports.com and run theirwww.dslreports.com/linequality. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195 <- sample only, yours will obviously be different!
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

Note: You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run.
__


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, thanks, will try that soon. And how long should the test take, roughly?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Pretty instantaneous.Just take a sample when you think you might be losing packets or slow.
Might just give it a test.Look at the results etc,just so you know how to crank it up and see what it reports.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, I did a few tests. http://www.dslreports.com/testhistory/1742841/0fee3 Hope that's the right link.

And if it means anything the ones from 5:39pm to 09:16am were wireless ones from a distance.

The 9:52 one was when it seemed to be really slow/disconnecting.

10:18 was wireless and next to the router.

And the other two were wired ones, I can do more if needs be.

And I did notice that the wireless connection is perfect and never disconnects when it's next to it, so I guess it is an issue of range? Which was never a problem for my laptop :s (same distance)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't seem to have any issues in those line quality tests.


----------



## Sporn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah, ok thanks, Guess I'll work out how to get it closer to the router now. Thanks, for all the help.


----------

